# no lycra???? you must be crazy



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

so lycra shorts are a big no-no for mtn bikers right?
i put on some 'mtb baggies' for a ride and i couldn't count the number of times it got all hung up on the saddle. i was thinking more about avoiding the snag than on the trail or my line.

no matter what people say about it being silly or sissy on the trail, there can't be a single functional reason for not wearing lycra shorts on a mtn bike. unless you're so static on the saddle that you never move off the saddle and you just sit and spin, it's foolish to say that it's anything other than a fashion choice to wear baggies. 

if anything, it's more important on my mtn bike than on my road bike to be in lycra. 
i know for a fact, that i look more stupid on my a$$ in baggies than i do pedaling away in lycra.







just sayin..........


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Lycra vs. baggies...

It's about time someone FINALLY brought this subject up for discussion.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

It's about what everyone likes. Let's end the discussion here ffs.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you really want to get that started?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm still waiting for someone to invent carbon-fiber-mesh biking shorts. 

They'll look all blingy AND weigh 30 grams less than your Lycra shorts.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

yeah, i figured it was played out. but i had to vent. it got under my skin that i gave into the fashion police.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

In my case, lycra shorts catch the saddle when I try to move fore/aft, but can move freely with baggy MTB shorts.
Not to mention lycra rips easily but not a problem if you never crash!


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess I better upgrade my Levi shorts. 
I wonder if Poison has any wardrobe leftovers,


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

net wurker said:


> Lycra vs. baggies...
> 
> It's about time someone FINALLY brought this subject up for discussion.


Haw haw!


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

You can't hide a baked potato with lycra.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Nat said:


> Haw haw!


x2.

Although you could say that (repeated topics) about 99% of the threads around here.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Azufa said:


> I wonder if Poison has any wardrobe leftovers,


They probably have some Groupie leftovers from the nineties, but they probably haven't aged too well.

"Hey girl, you looked pretty hot in that lycra leotard in 1997, now, not so much".


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

net wurker said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to invent carbon-fiber-mesh biking shorts.
> 
> They'll look all blingy AND weigh 30 grams less than your Lycra shorts.


here you go!

Carbon bib short


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

RaveOn said:


> You can't hide a baked potato with lycra.


That's not normal you need to let a doctor have a look at that.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

vqdriver said:


> so lycra shorts are a big no-no for mtn bikers right?
> i put on some 'mtb baggies' for a ride and i couldn't count the number of times it got all hung up on the saddle. i was thinking more about avoiding the snag than on the trail or my line.
> 
> no matter what people say about it being silly or sissy on the trail, there can't be a single functional reason for not wearing lycra shorts on a mtn bike. unless you're so static on the saddle that you never move off the saddle and you just sit and spin, it's foolish to say that it's anything other than a fashion choice to wear baggies.
> ...


Sorry, don't agree with you, not all baggies will get hung up on the saddle like you experienced.......they need to have the right cut around the crotch and they should have a long inseam (maybe even 1-2 inches below the knee).

The best ones I have owned are the TLD Moto Style, but you can find other brands as well........none of them are cheap but they let you get behind the saddle withoug getting hung up.

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=CL-TLD-MOTOSH8&MatrixType=1

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=CL-SHR-Ballisti&MatrixType=1


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i personally always ride in a singlet.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

KPVSR said:


> here you go!
> 
> Carbon bib short


Damn. I was just kidding. I should have figured some company out there was already trying to suck the money out of the elitest of the cycling crowd already with a product like this.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

V for Victory. All your base are belong to Kazakhstan.



tomsmoto said:


> i personally always ride in a singlet.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

vqdriver said:


> so lycra shorts are a big no-no for mtn bikers right?
> i put on some 'mtb baggies' for a ride and i couldn't count the number of times it got all hung up on the saddle. i was thinking more about avoiding the snag than on the trail or my line.
> 
> no matter what people say about it being silly or sissy on the trail, there can't be a single functional reason for not wearing lycra shorts on a mtn bike. unless you're so static on the saddle that you never move off the saddle and you just sit and spin, it's foolish to say that it's anything other than a fashion choice to wear baggies.
> ...


I disagree... this is why.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

vqdriver said:


> so lycra shorts are a big no-no for mtn bikers right?
> i put on some 'mtb baggies' for a ride and i couldn't count the number of times it got all hung up on the saddle. i was thinking more about avoiding the snag than on the trail or my line.
> 
> no matter what people say about it being silly or sissy on the trail, there can't be a single functional reason for not wearing lycra shorts on a mtn bike. unless you're so static on the saddle that you never move off the saddle and you just sit and spin, it's foolish to say that it's anything other than a fashion choice to wear baggies.
> ...


You clearly have the wrong seat. Now re-read your post and see how stupid, foolish, sissy, and fashionista you sound.

just sayin...........


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

lycra is superior in functionality. the only pros you dont see wearing lycra are the DH guys and its specifically forbidden in the rules - no skin suits allowed. otherwise, if baggies were truly more functional then you'd see all the pros wearing them.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

scoutcat said:


> lycra is superior in functionality. the only pros you dont see wearing lycra are the DH guys and its specifically forbidden in the rules - no skin suits allowed. otherwise, if baggies were truly more functional then you'd see all the pros wearing them.


Baggy pros - Look cool, has pockets to carry stuff with (I use the pockets all the time with mine), stands up to crashes better, no riding for 3 hours with you're heiney showing cause you took a digger in a rock garden. In general, baggies are better for the casual rider who isn't worried about maximum performance.

Baggy cons - weigh more, some designs are hotter, women don't scatter in fear as you approach so you have to weave through them.

Lycra pros - cradle and support pedaling muscles (most baggies have inner liners that do this too though), can be cooler, more aerodynamic, generally do everything that a roadie is concerned about.

Lycra cons - Look stupid, no pockets, tear easy, look stupid, cost too damn much, invoke laughter from more manly riders who have hair on their legs, look stupid.

In summary Lycra is functional but not more functional than baggies given an appropriate application. And I don't care what anybody here says, people who don't bike think lycra shorts look stupid. Yes there is some degree of fashion over function for certain aspects when comparing baggies but really they are addressing different needs when it comes riding. Baggies are much more appropriate for casual riding. I use both, yes I am guilty of exposing the man toe with the skin tight lycra shorts on occasion but I don't go near them for casual rides. And yes, skinsuits were banned in DH racing but only recently. If you noticed any race that wasn't a world cup event in the past pro DHillers wore standard baggy moto style gear for a reason. If the OP is having problems with catching his crotch on the saddle then he has a crappy pair of baggies. I have Jett, Fox, and Oakley riding shorts and all of them are as tight in the crotch as lycra shorts, just not quite as form fitting.

Oh and Morgan Freeman has cotton candy so that means baggies rock too.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

lycra has less drag. baggies dont expose your genitals to everyone.

so if you want to expose your genitals to everyone, theres really only one way. lycra!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

tomsmoto said:


> lycra has less drag. baggies dont expose your genitals to everyone.
> 
> so if you want to expose your genitals to everyone, theres really only one way. lycra!


Or stop buying crap lycra.
I see some definite lycra abuse out and about on my roadie and all come down to poor fitting knicks without sufficient modesty panelling.

Sounds like you (or people you have seen exposing their genitals) are suffering from this same problem.


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

Let's stop beating around the bush here. Nobody wants to see an out-of-shape, fat slob riding a full sus bike with Lycra. That is just a really nasty picture in anybody's book. Those that fit that bill, please keep your baggies on!

For the rest of us, well whatever works. If you're too hung up about what your riding buddies will say to wear Lycra, then I say grow a pair! Then again, that may be part of the problem.

BTW - Women think Lycra on guys is totally hot. But then again, I'm not part of the must-wear baggie category above...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Fiendbear said:


> BTW - Women think Lycra on guys is totally hot. But then again, I'm not part of the must-wear baggie category above...


HA!!! Keep telling yourself that. Bike chicks maybe...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Wearing Lycra or spandex is a good way to get laughed at or beat up around here.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fiendbear said:


> BTW - Women think Lycra on guys is totally hot.


Yeah, right!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My baggies are infinitely more comfortable than lycra shorts. I have and wear lycra on occasion, but I greatly prefer baggies for casual riding. Not only do baggies not shred when you crash, they also withstand tearing from overhanging thorny vines, too. I've had the LINERS in baggies shred in a crash even though the shell shorts were untouched. Explain that one.

IMO, lycra's more appropriate for roadies and racers. Not for me.


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Wearing Lycra or spandex is a good way to get laughed at or beat up around here.


You need to move dude. That or stop wearing them to school! gggg


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Move away from Oregon? No other state compares. And for the record I do not wear Lycra.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Baggy pros - Look cool, has pockets to carry stuff with (I use the pockets all the time with mine), stands up to crashes better, no riding for 3 hours with you're heiney showing cause you took a digger in a rock garden. In general, baggies are better for the casual rider who isn't worried about maximum performance.
> 
> Baggy cons - weigh more, some designs are hotter, women don't scatter in fear as you approach so you have to weave through them.
> 
> ...


I wear an old pair of lycra road shorts under baggies. For me, the main thing is protection - you crash on the dirt and a lycra short has a much higher chance of ripping open than a quality baggy. Just a few weeks ago I crashed - the baggy short I was wearing had no hole, tear or wear on it. The lycra directly where I had landed had a hole. If I hadn't been wearing the baggy short, the nice scrape/cut/raspberry thing would have been exposed to all the dirt and rock when the lycra opened. Since the baggy didn't, I had a clean wound that didn't get infected.


----------



## Mikey D (May 26, 2007)

Spandex all spandex, i have baggies too but I use some PI microsensors. Don't regret switching and really don't care what people think about how I look in them.

Need to get some nice thermal full tights in the fall.


----------



## rblatner (Apr 20, 2009)

Mikey D said:


> Spandex all spandex, i have baggies too but I use some PI microsensors. Don't regret switching and really don't care what people think about how I look in them.
> 
> Need to get some nice thermal full tights in the fall.


Agreed - I use to wear baggies too, but find wearing lycra is far superior in terms of both comfort and performance. For me, that's what counts and I could care less what other people think. For easy/casual rides, baggies are still fine. But I usually like to rock & roll, so bring on the Spandex.

Full thermal tights are great for winter rides. You gotta get some.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

rblatner said:


> Agreed - I use to wear baggies too, but find wearing lycra is far superior in terms of both comfort and performance. For me, that's what counts and I could care less what other people think. For easy/casual rides, baggies are still fine. But I usually like to rock & roll, so bring on the Spandex.
> 
> Full thermal tights are great for winter rides. You gotta get some.


Not in my neck of the woods, for a winter ride around here you need expedition weight polyprope long underwear and snow pants!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

vqdriver said:


> i couldn't count the number of times it got all hung up on the saddle.
> 
> there can't be a single functional reason for not wearing lycra shorts on a mtn bike. unless you're so static on the saddle that you never move off the saddle and you just sit and spin, it's foolish to say that it's anything other than a fashion choice to wear baggies.
> 
> just sayin..........


that gets me all the time. 
depending o nthe weather i might go with my lycra only on tomarrows ride.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

vqdriver said:


> so lycra shorts are a big no-no for mtn bikers right?
> i put on some 'mtb baggies' for a ride and i couldn't count the number of times it got all hung up on the saddle. i was thinking more about avoiding the snag than on the trail or my line.
> 
> no matter what people say about it being silly or sissy on the trail, there can't be a single functional reason for not wearing lycra shorts on a mtn bike. unless you're so static on the saddle that you never move off the saddle and you just sit and spin, it's foolish to say that it's anything other than a fashion choice to wear baggies.
> ...


who cares if it looks stupid or not. its what works.
I actually snagged my saddle so bad it litterally snapped the bolt from the seatpost and the saddle was lying on the trail...and didnt rip my baggies. I know what you mean about always thinking of snagging though. I always wear baggies and i have become accustomed to "snag thinking" If I could wear lycra all the time I would. remember lycra is a priveledge not a right.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Please don't wear lycra on group rides. (if you are a dude)
The guy behind you thanks you.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

vqdriver said:


> so lycra shorts are a big no-no for mtn bikers right?


Wrong.

I don't use lycra but when I join a group ride, or just hook up with some others, a pretty good percentage of the guys and girls do. They seem pretty convinced that lycra works for them. I can live with that :thumbsup:

(I did not join this one: )
http://tule2009.kuvat.fi/kuvat/tule2009/Tapahtumien+viikko/maastopy%F6r%E4ily+Kaupissa/DSC_0590.JPG


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

IMO, lycra is for races and roadie rides, baggies are for any trail ride that is not a race.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

its funny how worked up people get about it :lol: people discuss it like it actually makes even a remote, marginal difference. 

who cares. its just shorts.. if it has a chamois, you're good to go.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I suppose some cannot help thinking about other peoples backsides, or assuming that everybody else is thinking about their backside....:eekster: ...  ...


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

It's truly fascinating how mtb trends have changed over the years. When I started mtb riding in the mid to late '80s, everyone just wore shorts. The handful of people that wore Lycra also happened to be hardcore roadies. Back in those days shorts were really, really short - think '70s style NBA shorts. I mean we're talking but-hugging shorts that barely covered anything. But they did the job even though there was no padding. There was no interference and no restriction of movement since they were so short.

There were no such thing as baggies. The closest thing to baggies were skorts - skirt/short combos that chicks wore around town. Flash forward to today - you can't even buy short shorts anymore, not that anybody would be caught dead wearing them. It'll be interesting to see years from now where the trends take us. Perhaps we'll look back at baggies now, the same we look back at the shorts of 20 years ago.

Just food for thought...


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

With this thread in mind, and just for kicks, I rode today with an old pair of el-cheapo hiking shorts. I think they were $10 or so, from the "Sportsman's Guide" or something. I actually forgot I wasn't wearing bike shorts until the ride was over. If you feel the need to wear MTB baggies, roadie tights, or a pink tutu, that's fine with me. It's your money.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, someone had to post it:


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

my.. eyes... are burning haha


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh not again!! I wear lycra under surf shorts and never catch the seat with loose fabric.Some surfshorts are super light and they all keep mud off my under shorts plus provide more protection from puncture wounds and unwanted advances.


----------



## aaron04 (May 26, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Sorry, someone had to post it:


That's it! That photo says it all! Men should definitely NOT wear Lycra under any circumstance! I don't care if Lycra actually doubled your speed, made you magically weight 50 lbs less, made it possible to do a double back flip with no hands or feet with a blindfold on and made it so you never got tired even after riding up a 45 degree incline in the mud while eating a double bacon cheeseburger and a chocolate shake, men should NEVER, EVER wear Lycra! Thank you, thank you very much!
I cant believe those guys actually posed for that photo! Oh the horror! I really feel sorry for the second guy on the left, his tumor is a lot smaller than the other guys!
You know what it really looks like? It looks like they all pooped their pants in the front.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

vqdriver said:


> ...i ... silly or sissy ... foolish ...stupid ...


just sayin...


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

f3rg said:


> Sorry, someone had to post it:


hahaha, just re affirming my hate for lycra on men. I really don't see the need if you aren't a pro. 75% of the people i see wearing it on mtb's are older men who aren't in the best shape, and getting stuck behind men wearing lycra is kinda off putting, to say the least.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

That pic is a photoshop. Just sayin...

Lycra is still retarded for every day use though.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Clutchman83 said:


> Lycra is still retarded for every day use though.


No it's not! Stop in at Wal-Mart and see!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Nat said:


> No it's not! Stop in at Wal-Mart and see!


You call this a counterpoint against retarded use?


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

lycra?! just say no. it does not have pockets for biscuits!!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Im female and think lycra on men is just silly.

put your tumor away, wear baggies.


----------



## Kelly Mo (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm female and I think that lycra on men who know what their doing is just fine. Whether male or female, you should be out to ride and enjoy it... not to stare at butt/junk. If that's the only thing in the scenery around you that you can focus on, find a therapist. Now, if someone's wearing it at a club or bar... ewwwwwwww.

If you like how your clothing works, screw the others. If you don't like it, don't wear it. I spent a year wearing underwear under my lycra, and extra shorts over it because I wasn't comfortable with going commando, nor with showing my sexy hips/butt off. Now I don't wear underwear because I'm less comfortable with the issues that arise with wearing undies under shorts, and I don't mind not wearing something over my lycra because I don't give a flying rat's tattoo what you think.


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Im female and think lycra on men is just silly.
> 
> put your tumor away, wear baggies.


You don't by chance work for Stanley Steamer do you?


----------



## daylight (May 5, 2009)

I prefer mtn biking shorts over lycra without a question. No snag problems here at all..


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Kelly Mo said:


> I'm female and I think that lycra on men who know what their doing is just fine. Whether male or female, you should be out to ride and enjoy it... not to stare at butt/junk. If that's the only thing in the scenery around you that you can focus on, find a therapist. Now, if someone's wearing it at a club or bar... ewwwwwwww.
> 
> If you like how your clothing works, screw the others. If you don't like it, don't wear it. I spent a year wearing underwear under my lycra, and extra shorts over it because I wasn't comfortable with going commando, nor with showing my sexy hips/butt off. Now I don't wear underwear because I'm less comfortable with the issues that arise with wearing undies under shorts, and I don't mind not wearing something over my lycra because I don't give a flying rat's tattoo what you think.


Well I think I like chicks in lycra and I think I dont want to see guys gear in lycra.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

KPVSR said:


> You don't by chance work for Stanley Steamer do you?


Probably going to sound silly of me to ask, answer is no, now why?


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I only wear lycra shorts, I have one pair of baggies and they just bother me. I have tried a few different types, same result. I really could give a rip what anyone wears when they ride their bicycle. I ride road and mountain bikes, l have a singlespeed, a 1x9 hardtail, and geared bikes. The people I ride with wear whatever they think comfortable. I don't comment when they wear baggies, and they don't comment when I wear my lycra shorts. We just ride together, sweat, have a good or bad day and talk about it over beers later. I wish more people would do the same...


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

frikka said:


> Oh not again!! I wear lycra under surf shorts and never catch the seat with loose fabric.Some surfshorts are super light and they all keep mud off my under shorts plus provide more protection from puncture wounds and unwanted advances.


+2. I still have two pairs of what were high quality lycra biking shorts from 1990... surgical gel padding and chamois insert. I've kept them over the years because they work, and work well for me. For me, my inner thighs rub themselves raw unless there's a layer of spandex or lycra there... and I've always been that way, even back in the day when I only had 8% body fat.

Over the last 10 years I discovered that lycra shorts also help with long distance motorcycle riding... keeping the dreaded 'monkey butt' at bay.... so I've kept them.

This last year I've really gotten back into riding again since I've gotten a new 29er, and I wear the lycra under my surf shorts. Can't recall snaging on the saddle with them, and I have the benifits of lycra preventing me from rubbing myself raw as I pedal.

But the reality is this: Who really gives a $hit? Wear what works for you and ride your own ride. Just don't go hang out at the bar for beers after the ride wearing them 'K?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

GpzGuy said:


> ... Just don't go hang out at the bar for beers after the ride wearing them 'K?


Unless the name of the bar is "The Manhole" or "Studz"


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Probably going to sound silly of me to ask, answer is no, now why?


Not silly, lost me too...


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

daylight said:


> I prefer mtn biking shorts over lycra without a question. No snag problems here at all..


properly cut shorts dont snag.. thats just a silly lycra warrior argument 

i did 45 mles in lycra today.. lots of people out, maximum ball exposure!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

a pic to counter all the other ones posted in this thread - no need to thank me


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

mmmm, needs little more to even it up. A little Niki Gudex should do it:


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

girls are not hideous beasts like us guys are though :lol:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

I love how everyone calls it Lycra now... as if a change in the name makes the fabric so much more fashionable from when it was known as spandex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandex


----------



## Kelly Mo (Jun 13, 2009)

Courtesy of the Wiki link... :ciappa:


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Probably going to sound silly of me to ask, answer is no, now why?


I guess it was a lame attempt at a lesbian joke, no offense meant, just trying/failing to be funny. Stanley Steamer is a carpet cleaning company. I know many women that love seeing a fit guy in proper fitting lycra/spandex bike shorts and you stated you don't and referred to the male package as a tumor so ..... Again no offense meant and not implying your a lesbian or that there is anything wrong with it if you are, just trying to inject some humor. I apologize in advance if you do take offense.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

KPVSR said:


> I guess it was a lame attempt at a lesbian joke, no offense meant, just trying/failing to be funny. Stanley Steamer is a carpet cleaning company. I know many women that love seeing a fit guy in proper fitting lycra/spandex bike shorts and you stated you don't and referred to the male package as a tumor so ..... Again no offense meant and not implying your a lesbian or that there is anything wrong with it if you are, just trying to inject some humor. I apologize in advance if you do take offense.


I feel you should have just left that one unexplained


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

KPVSR said:


> I guess it was a lame attempt at a lesbian joke, no offense meant, just trying/failing to be funny. Stanley Steamer is a carpet cleaning company. I know many women that love seeing a fit guy in proper fitting lycra/spandex bike shorts and you stated you don't and referred to the male package as a tumor so ..... Again no offense meant and not implying your a lesbian or that there is anything wrong with it if you are, just trying to inject some humor. I apologize in advance if you do take offense.


See now I disagree, I know many women who feel as if the male anatomy is really not all that flattering, I love seeing a guy wearing good fitting jeans and a nice shirt dont get me wrong, but there are parts of the male anatomy best left to the imagination.

That being said, I prefer baggeys on guys.

I am straight and happily engaged.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My own wife is deeply unimpressed with the male anatomy showing through bike shorts. Not that her choice impacted my decision to prefer baggies for casual riding, though.

She got a big laugh out of the cycling team pic posted above.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

OK, we learned today that "tumors" are not flattering, but what about camel toes?


----------



## LenMcC (Apr 10, 2007)

osmarandsara said:


> Sorry, don't agree with you, not all baggies will get hung up on the saddle like you experienced.......they need to have the right cut around the crotch and they should have a long inseam (maybe even 1-2 inches below the knee).
> 
> The best ones I have owned are the TLD Moto Style, but you can find other brands as well........none of them are cheap but they let you get behind the saddle withoug getting hung up.
> 
> ...


i've got a pair of the tld motos and have never hung up, either. i've raced in them without a problem.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FLMike said:


> I love how everyone calls it Lycra now... as if a change in the name makes the fabric so much more fashionable from when it was known as spandex
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandex


I think the same thing when some one refers to disc golf as 'Frisbee golf'  
Frisbee is a Wham-O trademark!! :madman:


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

ThePinkBarron said:


> See now I disagree, I know many women who feel as if the male anatomy is really not all that flattering, I love seeing a guy wearing good fitting jeans and a nice shirt dont get me wrong, but there are parts of the male anatomy best left to the imagination.
> 
> That being said, I prefer baggeys on guys.
> 
> I am straight and happily engaged.


Thanks for being a good sport and not ripping my head off and congrats on your engagement. :thumbsup:

Back on topic:
I will agree that while the guys in red demonstrate a poor way to wear spandex/lycra if the shorts have a decent modesty panel (as stated earlier) and things are tucked in properly all one will see is a bulge in front and if the person is fit you'll see good muscle form everywhere else. Nothing to really get worked up about in my opinion.

I personally wear both and do not have an issue with what others wear, to each their own. I will usually break out the spandex/lycra for trail riding when the temps start getting into the upper 80's and 90's with high humidity as I sweat a lot. When it come to moisture management there is no comparison between spandex/lycra and baggies.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

KPVSR said:


> I will agree that while the guys in red demonstrate a poor way to wear spandex/lycra if the shorts have a decent modesty panel (as stated earlier) and things are tucked in properly all one will see is a bulge in front and if the person is fit you'll see good muscle form everywhere else. Nothing to really get worked up about in my opinion.


I will say it again, it's a photoshop. I've never seen a lycra short ever show quite _that_ much "tumor".



> I personally wear both and do not have an issue with what others wear, to each their own. I will usually break out the spandex/lycra for trail riding when the temps start getting into the upper 80's and 90's with high humidity as I sweat a lot. When it come to moisture management there is no comparison between spandex/lycra and baggies.


I disagree. A good baggy can ventilate and wick just as well as lycra. I notice no difference in wicking performance between the two and I routinely ride in upper 90's to triple digits in the summer.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

KPVSR said:


> Thanks for being a good sport and not ripping my head off and congrats on your engagement. :thumbsup:
> 
> Back on topic:
> I will agree that while the guys in red demonstrate a poor way to wear spandex/lycra if the shorts have a decent modesty panel (as stated earlier) and things are tucked in properly all one will see is a bulge...


STOP ALREADY!!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Strafer said:


> You call this a counterpoint against retarded use?


Har! Nice one!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

f3rg said:


> Sorry, someone had to post it:


Baggies do that too.

Now who was the a-hole who made me look at this the other day?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

Fiendbear said:


> There were no such thing as baggies. The closest thing to baggies were skorts - skirt/short combos that chicks wore around town. Flash forward to today - you can't even buy short shorts anymore, not that anybody would be caught dead wearing them. It'll be interesting to see years from now where the trends take us. Perhaps we'll look back at baggies now, the same we look back at the shorts of 20 years ago.
> 
> Just food for thought...


lmao. baggies = skorts. ha ha. too funny.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Guys pointing at other guys packages...

(Shakes head...Sad...)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Strafer said:


> In my case, lycra shorts catch the saddle when I try to move fore/aft, but can move freely with baggy MTB shorts.
> Not to mention lycra rips easily but not a problem if you never crash!


I've tried Lycra, they seem to catch more than baggies... Anyway, to each his own.. oh, by the way, which was better, Vs or discs? I can't recall the concensus...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> .. oh, by the way, which was better, Vs or discs? I can't recall the concensus...


It's coaster brakes


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I like hardtails and recommend Fizik seats 
..
..


Nat said:


> Baggies do that too.


Anybody got more shots of baggies ?


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

Nat said:


> STOP ALREADY!!!


You tell me to stop yet you feel compelled to post the guys in red again and add a new one with a big arrow pointing to a bulge. Are there deeper issues here you may need to come to terms with?


----------



## volleybrad (Dec 20, 2007)

Cutoffs look a bit weird under lycra for us never-nudes.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mikey D said:


> Spandex all spandex, i have baggies too but I use some PI microsensors. Don't regret switching and really don't care what people think about how I look in them.
> 
> Need to get some nice thermal full tights in the fall.


Thermal tights are AWESOME.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

KPVSR said:


> You tell me to stop yet you feel compelled to post the guys in red again and add a new one with a big arrow pointing to a bulge. Are there deeper issues here you may need to come to terms with?


Ha ha!


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> That pic is a photoshop. Just sayin...
> 
> Lycra is still retarded for every day use though.


Would you use the "tool" tool in Photoshop?


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Those Polish cyclists explain why so many Poles work as plumbers in the UK: they clearly know what to do with lengths of piping.


----------

